# My taiji sigung



## blindsage (Mar 7, 2011)

I found some old videos of my Yang Taiji Sigung (Tchoung Ta Tchen) on youtube and thought I'd post them here. Thought you all would enjoy them (especially you Xue).

This is a short version of the symetrical Yang form he created. (The description on this video also explains Tchoung's background and lineage).




 
This is the first part of the Sanshou form he taught.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPsG6WhlZRY&feature=related

This it the second part.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59B9-_qjzF4&feature=related

This is the Sanshou partnered.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLQaY55dukY&feature=related

Enjoy!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice to have you back on MT :asian:


----------



## blindsage (Mar 7, 2011)

Why thank you, sir.


----------



## fangjian (Mar 8, 2011)

blindsage said:


> This is the Sanshou partnered.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLQaY55dukY&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy!



Hahahah. Omg.  I haven't done that form in forever. Yang Jwing Ming has a decent dvd of this one too, btw.


----------

